# Pregnant and need to lose



## Angelique

Hi guys... So I find out that I am 5 weeks pregnant, yay!! but i need desperately to lose some weight.... my doc is gonna flip, I have been following the HCG diet, and losing well, but now idk what to do


----------



## brinib1

DO NOT continue that diet please!!! 500 calories a day is not enough to grow a baby. It is not good for your baby to diet while pregnant-- just eat a very healthy, sensible diet during your pregnancy so that you do not gain excessive amounts of weight during your pregnancy. Focus on getting the nutrients your baby needs to grow. I am a nutritionist and I can assure you your baby is not getting what it needs on 500 calories a day. 

Congrats on your BFP!!


----------



## Angelique

Well, I wasn't planning on continuing, its fine for me, but I do know that the baby needs more nutrients than 500 calories, I am just really scared, I gained 80 pounds with both previous pregnancies, and I refuse to do that with this one


----------



## lucy_x

as above just eat a healthy well balanced diet of about 2500 cals a day, And continue excersisiing if you were before. if not start something small like walking.
It wont allow you to loose weight but it should help from gaining fat during pregnancy.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

From far as am aware you all need is extra 300-500 calories for first tri on top of your BMR, so i suggest you go onto google get that figure add to that then reduce back down when go into 2nd all this eating for 2 is just a saying you really dont need to. 
I gained 7st from both pregnancies too, it can all be easily sorted after youve given birth, as long as dont go down the road 'eat for 2'


----------



## amielh

500 Calories is not enough for you let alone your baby too..

Have a look at a previous post I gave some advice for losing baby weight.. 

https://www.babyandbump.com/dieting-weight-loss-fitness/548244-power-tips-2.html

Hope it helps.. xx


----------



## fairy_gem

Hi, 

It's true that eating for two is unnecessary, you actually only need to increase your calorie intake in your third trimester and even then you only need to add an extra 200 calories a day. As someone mentioned before, I think if you do some gentle exercise such as walking this will help too. If you do this at least you shouldn't gain excessive amounts of weight during your pregnancy. 

Good luck 

x


----------



## engineer

try the apple diet


----------



## v2007

engineer said:


> try the apple diet

:roll:

Thats a very productive comment :dohh:


----------



## Tasha

Eat your recommended daily allowance of calories, but just make sure it is good healthy, filling stuff.

How is it going?


----------



## africaqueen

Try Slimming world as they work with the royal college of midwives.
Other than that, do not risk your unborn child at the riskiest part of pregnancy.
These first few mths are vital for growth and cell production etc and if i were lucky enough to be able to have a child i would never take a chance by having 500 cals a day.


----------



## Angelique

Tasha said:


> Eat your recommended daily allowance of calories, but just make sure it is good healthy, filling stuff.
> 
> How is it going?

That is basically what I have been doing.... I have switched everything to whole grain, whole wheat and high fiber.... loads of veggies and some fruit, I can't stand the thought of it for some reason. and for now I am steady at the same pre pregnancy weight, I went up 2 pounds and down again 2 pounds... So far everything still fits normally except my shirts are a little tighter in the chest lol

Thanks for the advice ladies

and for the record, I was never contemplating doing 500 calories while pregnant, just saying what i had done previously


----------



## cliffkelly

Exercising regularly during pregnancy was once frowned upon, but now has seen to be a great way to stay in shape and lose weight while pregnant.Exercising while you are pregnant will boost your energy level. Instead of wanting to constantly sleep all the time, you will have more energy to move and get going.


----------

